# Down/upload 900 MB's in four days - is this a lot??



## Kate10 (9 Jun 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm having a problem with my mobile broadband provider.  I was in Spain last week and used my mobile broadband provider to do some work on my office pc through logmein.com.  My provider now tells me I uploaded/downloaded some 700MB's in about 4 days.  

I have a limited understanding of how it all works, but this seems very high to me.  I did not download/upload any movies/photos or any large files.  The only things I downloaded were about four word documents (small - 5 or 6 pages each) and 2 PDF files (very small - 3 pages max).

o2 propose to charge me some €900 as I have only 50MB's set per month on the mobile broadband account and they charge some sort of premium rate beyond that.

My issue is that I don't really understand how to guesstimate my up/downloading rate but I think 700MB's sounds extremely high.  Am I wrong??

Would really appreciate advice from those in the know!

Thanks!

Kate.


----------



## jhegarty (9 Jun 2009)

Did you do any desktop remote access ? (ie showing your desktop remotely).


----------



## bleary (9 Jun 2009)

It's quite possible, Windows updater could have been downloading updates to your pc which could amount to a few hundred mb, checked my session today and I have used less than 10 mb checked another day and had used a few hundred with updates on my pc. I would still dispute it tho as I think 02's roaming data charges are extortionate


----------



## Guest128 (9 Jun 2009)

700MB would be alot in a few days if not downloading music, films IF you were on your own PC.

However, if you are accessing your office PC via logmein.com, information must be sent everytime you change what you are looking at or what you are doing on the remote PC. This is data usage and will be included towards your download limit. I have no I idea how many MB this uses but obviously its alot.
Hence even though you may be only downloading few files, the connection to the remote PC is downloading as well....

As an FYI, 50MB limit for the month is very very very low, when you get this sorted definitely increase that. I have O2 mobile BB and my limit per month is 10GB (that over 200 times your limit) and its E20 a month.


----------



## AlbacoreA (9 Jun 2009)

Maybe your WiFi is being used by someone else?


----------



## Guest128 (10 Jun 2009)

Does mobile BB create a wireless network? I thought when you plugged in the dongle, it was tied to your computer and not available to be picked up in a LAN search?


----------



## AlbacoreA (10 Jun 2009)

Sorry you are right I didn't read the original post correctly. 

Apologies

As others have said just browsing the Internet uses data that's before you upload or download anything. O2 have crazy off bill charges for data. Maybe ask over on the O2 forums if anyone there from O2 can help you investigate further.


----------



## Kate10 (10 Jun 2009)

Thank you so much everyone for taking the time to post.  

Yes I logged in and viewed my desktop remotely.  I would have responded to quite a few emails through logmein so maybe that added a lot to the dowload rate etc.  I got an email from logmein to say that - 

"In idle mode, LogMeIn generates about 200 bytes a minute on every target computer. It just "pings" the gateway to tell it that the LogMeIn computer is still alive and online" - so I assume this added to the load as well ..

If I accept the level of usage I still think O2 are being very harsh.  I have paid them about €2300 on mobile bills in the last seven months (use mobile a lot for work) including €70 per month for mobile broadband which I did not use at all between October and May (should have cancelled obviously but badly organised!).  They have not allowed any of my unused MB's from other months to be carried forward.

I am out of contract with O2 and badly need to replace my phone.  I think I will probably end of moving to Vodafone now because I want to fight this out with O2 and don't want to be in a position where they may cut me off pending resolution of the issue....  what a mess.  Mostly my fault I know!

Thanks again everyone...your help is very much appreciated.

Kate.


----------

